# Black Bear Hunting in AK



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Have any of you done any black bear hunting in Alaska? I was told that I can buy an over the counter tag? I am looking at the SE part of Alaska, and just curious as to what some of your experiences may have been?

Any information or comments appreciated.


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

yes you can buy a black bear tag over the counter. give me two weeks and I'll tell you how good the huntin' is.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I did a self-guided hunt a few years ago near Ketchikan. Definately one of the most fun hunts I have ever done. I bought my tags at walmart in Ketchikan. Just make sure you have your hunter education number.
If you don't know the area, go with a guide. It's easy country to get turned around in. 
My wife and I were going to work up there this summer, until the stork decided to play a nasty little trick on us :lol: ...oh well
Have fun up there... I'm jealous

What area are you thinking of heading to in SE Alaska?
If it's around Ketchikan, I know of some places that could recommend guides for you.


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

The huntin' is great!! Flew into Petersburg, hopped on a boat and hunted about half way to Juneau. Lost count of the number of bears spotted, but it was between 40 and 50. Almost all in the 7 foot range. It was unreal.


----------

